# 3 kids and now stuck



## prestonspinay (Mar 5, 2010)

I have three kids two girls and a boy ranging the ages of 5,2,1 and now I want to have one more. I grew up in with three other siblings and wanting to have four kids of my own. Now that were ready I can't get pregnant. There are times where I miss a period for only two have a negative result. Any suggestions on what I can do to have a baby without treatments? Thanks!


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

How old are you, because in your avatar, if it is you, you look really young to me. Can you support more than three kids financially? I have only two, and not planning anymore kids. Not because I don't want, but I can't. I have to think more for my career that i I left a little behind because of my kids. I want to give them the best I can, especially when it comes to education. 
Go see a doctor. There could be to many reasons why you can't get pregnant.


----------



## prestonspinay (Mar 5, 2010)

I am twenty two and yes I can support them financially (trust fund given from grandparents and parents still not touched). As far as a career I am almost done with nursing school. I am scheduled to see a doctor in two weeks but nervous since my sister last year received news that she cannot have kids. Hope I won't get those news as well. Thanks!


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

You are really young, girl. I had my first baby when I was 25. Think about yourself too. You need a life too. Kids are a lot of work, and not time for yourself. 
Don't worry. You had three kids, and you can have more. My friend had only a girl, and tried to get pregnant for years without any success. Now she has two other kids without any treatment. 
Anyway, since you really want this baby right now, good luck!


----------



## prestonspinay (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks! I had my first at sixteen and luckily it saved my life from the wrong path. I wouln't say I didnt get to have a life because I love being a mom and wife. But yeah I hope I have the same result as your friend. Thanks!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Your only 22, have 3 kids & you are worried about #4 ?! Why the rush ? YOu have another 25 yrs to conceive! 

Fertility is funny. I have 6 kids, but I was more fertile in my 30's than my 20's. I went almost 7 yrs not being able to conceive, I wanted all of mine before 30 (maybe this is what you are thinking) but now I am glad to have such a little one in my 40's, makes me feel younger somehow. 

Why rush it? Enjoy the sex now! Let #4 come when it comes, I wouldn't even try for it. Cause after that, you will be wondering what birth control to use !


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I am just wondering, are you married? What does your husband/partner think about having more children? I imagine you want to have children for the right reasons. Sometimes some people want to have more children for the worng reasons. Sometimes they want someone to love and hold when what they really need is for someone to love and hold them. Sometimes people think that having children will improve their relationship, or help them feel like a better, stronger person. As important as it is to have children, it is equally important to provide a stable environment for them where they can have a father and mother who will love them, cherish them, and provide for their physical and emotional needs.


----------



## prestonspinay (Mar 5, 2010)

Well first thing I have been married for three years going on four. We both want a big family and I guess I was worried about the fertility clock. Thanks for the response its nice to know that people care. But like what simply says I am going to just let it go and enjoy for now, when the time comes then so be it. Oh and yes riverside my hubby and I provide for all of our kids need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

That ****ty of u posting on and infertility blog bragging about ur 3 kids and wanting more. Most people here are struggle for one. Be happy what u got
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I have 10 siblings and I'm about halfway through the pack.

I still don't know why my parents had so many kids. I love my family, but it seriously impacted a lot of things like time and attention and resources.

You are blessed with three. I read recently that it takes at least $250K per kid to raise them now.

Good luck!


----------



## rolltidemom86 (Jun 29, 2011)

CaliRN said:


> That ****ty of u posting on and infertility blog bragging about ur 3 kids and wanting more. Most people here are struggle for one. Be happy what u got
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thats crappy of you to say about her, noone should be judged for wanting more children rather they have none or one, the forum is for support,why don't you grow up?


----------

